

Open source support systems - amrangaye

can anyone recommend any hood open source support systems? need something that will have a front-facing email and an issue trackig backend. already tried out eventum. anything else out there?<p>thanks.
======
lann
RT (Best Practical) is a pretty decent system. <http://bestpractical.com/rt/>

